# Aruba help please...



## Marge007 (Jan 13, 2009)

Hi,
I have not been there yet myself, but a young friend will be in a wedding there in September (9/26-10/3). 
The group will be at the "RUI Resort" which appears to be quite expensive. 
Is there anywhere very nearby that they might consider as a less expensive alternative if necessary? 
Any comments on RUI itself?
Best place to search for airfare (Buffalo NY to Aruba)?
I appreciate any and all help. Through the family, I have been tagged to help them. So, thought I would check in with the experts first!
Thanks again,
Marge


----------



## BonBiniGirl (Jan 13, 2009)

Hi Marge  

I don't have all the answers to your questions, but can hopefully get you started.  TUG is a great place to get advice.

We stay a little further down the beach at the Marriott, so I can't specifically comment on the RUI.  Last year we talk a walk by and it looks very nice.  The Radisson is next door and is a bit more affordable.  Here is a hotel map to show you what is nearby: http://www.aruba-travelguide.com/hotels/hotel-map.html.  Holiday Inn is also very affordable but is a little further down.

As for airfare, I use a few different methods for searching.  Most times, I start with Kayak (http://www.kayak.com/) because it will search multiple websites for you to show you the prices out there.  Once I find the tickets I want, I usually buy on the airlines website because more often than not, it has been the cheapest for me (even if its by a few bucks).  I am sure there is someone out there that flies out of Buffalo so they might be able to tell you what a "normal" ticket costs just to give you a ballpark figure.  A quick search on Kayak is showing Delta might be your best bet.

Good luck with planning your trip to Aruba!
- Liz


----------



## LDT (Jan 13, 2009)

Marge007 said:


> Hi,
> I have not been there yet myself, but a young friend will be in a wedding there in September (9/26-10/3).
> The group will be at the "RUI Resort" which appears to be quite expensive.
> Is there anywhere very nearby that they might consider as a less expensive alternative if necessary?
> ...



Not sure how much this will help you but about any place around the RIO will be cheaper but you won't have the AI.  Here is a couple things I would consider since that is low season. 
1) I would wait and bid for a resort at Priceline.  I would think you could get a real good rate at either the Marriott or the Westin.  The Westin is right next door and Marriott is a five to ten minute walk.
2) I would look at timeshare rentals.  A lot of good deals out there during low season.
3) A getaway from II.

Hope this helps some.


----------



## gretel (Jan 14, 2009)

If you are a member of the Sheraton Starwood program, they sometimes offer special deals at the Westin (next door to the Riu). I recently visited the Westin and can say that the renovation made the rooms very nice (sort of European chic).  

Another option is to check redweek.com for rentals.  Sometimes you can get a studio inexpensively (look into the high rise area unless they don't mind driving back and forth).


----------



## lvhmbh (Jan 14, 2009)

Wouldn't stay at the Riu myself as it is AI and there are soooo many great restaurants on Aruba.  Check out www.aruba.com, www.aruba-bb.com (community) and www.visitaruba.com.  Linda


----------



## JMSH (Jan 14, 2009)

We are flying from Buffalo to Aruba via Washington DC (Dulles) on United Airlines. Flight 7777 Buffalo to Washington and #973 Washington to Aruba. We payed $533 canadian per person taxes included. Got it on the United Airlines site.


----------



## Zac495 (Jan 14, 2009)

I'd never stay in an all inclusive - I agree with the other poster. The restaurants in Aruba are awesome.


----------



## pianodinosaur (Jan 14, 2009)

I love Aruba.  The sea food is the best and the steaks are imported from Argentina and Brazil.  I would not stay in an all inclusive as the food in Aruba is fantastic.  We had an excellent time at Casa del Mar.  If you have points with Starwood, Marriott, or Priority Club, you may wish to consider the Westin, Marriott, Renaissance, or Holiday Inn.


----------



## Marge007 (Jan 14, 2009)

Everyone!
Thanks so much. This is exactly the stuff I was looking for. Having not been there myself, it was difficult to help them.
Appreciate your experienced advice! 
Marge


----------



## Elli (Jan 14, 2009)

lvhmbh said:


> Wouldn't stay at the Riu myself as it is AI and there are soooo many great restaurants on Aruba.  Check out www.aruba.com, www.aruba-bb.com (community) and www.visitaruba.com.  Linda


Friends of mine in Toronto stayed at that resort - had a package deal with flight and hotel.  They just loved it, the food was great, they didn't need a car, it is a fairly new resort, and they would go back in a heartbeat.


----------



## m61376 (Jan 15, 2009)

Any of the hotels or timeshares on Palm Beach would be at most a 5-10 minute walk. I also agree that I wouldn't want an all inclusive in Aruba.

However, that said- is the young friend going to be traveling alone or would he/she have other people staying with him/her? If virtually everyone else is staying at the Rui, then they would all be eating their meals there...something to consider. Also, while the other places are a short trek, despite Aruba being a safe island, it is never a good idea to walk anywhere alone late at night.

If, however, he/she has a group of friends looking for alternative accommodations, esp. at that time of year I'd look for a II Getaway or perhaps use an extra AC if you have one. There are no II Getaways at the moment, but the likelihood is that there will be availability so a back-up hotel reservation (which can be canceled) could be made in the interim.


----------



## lovearuba (Jan 15, 2009)

*timeshares*

We own at the Marriott Ocean club and have been there at least 10 times over the years. 

From what I've seen the time of year you will be there is not high season and you should not have a problem getting a good deal someplace else.  I walked through the Riu and really felt out of place.  A bit too ritzy for my taste.  I want to feel relaxed in Aruba.  I don't even pack dress clothes and stopped taking my jewelry with me.  Flip flops, bathing suit and short are the essentials.  

Granted you have to go to a wedding so you will need some dressy stuff but I would suggest you stay some place less expensive.  Lots and lots of choices.  Lots of great advise here.  I agree that an all inclusive is not a good thing to do in Aruba.  Anything on Palm Beach should satisfy your need to be close enough to the Riu. I would try redweek, ebay and craigslist but do some validation before you rent from someone.


----------



## Marge007 (Jan 16, 2009)

Thank you for additional info.  Her husband will be with her, but thank you for the safety reminder.
I am looking into all recommendations.
Marge


----------



## shar (Jan 27, 2009)

Just to let you know that the RUI will not let you even walk through their resort unless you have a wrist band identifying that you are staying there.  You can go to the casino but not by walking from the beach side entrance.

I would not stay there as others have said to many good restaurants around.  The Divi Aruba Phoenix Beach Resort is close and they have condo's that you can rent.  This makes it easier on the food overall expense.

Shar


----------



## lvhmbh (Jan 28, 2009)

I am quite puzzled by the Riu.  Most of the resorts welcome outsiders to their restaurants but not the Riu.  I can go to any resort on the island and enjoy a meal, except the Riu.  Short sighted I would think but then.......


----------



## MarcWalpole (Feb 1, 2009)

lovearuba said:


> We own at the Marriott Ocean club and have been there at least 10 times over the years.
> 
> Since you are an owner at the Ocean Club, I was wondering if you could help a fellow MA resident traveling to the next-door Surf Club..is there a grocery store within walking distance of these hotels? Looking to simply buy the staples (coffee, beer, juice, beer, snacks, wine, beer,etc.) without having to rent a taxi...many thanks...visiting in May


----------



## GrayFal (Feb 1, 2009)

Marge007 said:


> Hi,
> I have not been there yet myself, but a young friend will be in a wedding there in September (9/26-10/3).
> The group will be at the "RUI Resort" which appears to be quite expensive.
> Is there anywhere very nearby that they might consider as a less expensive alternative if necessary?
> ...


Marge, in this case, if your friend is in the wedding - she really needs to stay at the RIU - because she will not be allowed to be on the property with her friends and the wedding party.
They have guards posted at the beach entrance who check everyones bracelet - they would not be able to enter the property - other then the casino.
I agree with others who note this is LOW season in Aruba and she should start to look at all the discounter sites on the web to get a reduced rate at the resort. Also try Costco/BJ/Sam's Club for reduced rates.

If it were any other resort in Aruba, this wouldn't be a problem....but since everyone else will be at the RIU, it IS a problem.


----------

